# New Kittie



## Squirrel (Oct 14, 2008)

This is our latest addition, his name is Dexter and we think he is lovely but a little rascal. My other cat Squirrel has been a little put out but progress is being made, thankfully. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

He is a cutey....I love his mis-matched front leg markings.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very sweet. He looks quite happy there with Squirrel :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 14, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Very sweet. He looks quite happy there with Squirrel :thumbup:


lol that was just after the pair of them had pulled the curtains down! You can see them in the background


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 14, 2008)

Paddypaws said:


> He is a cutey....I love his mis-matched front leg markings.


Thanks, when he sits with his paws together the markings sort of match up which is strange, we like his little goatie beard the most.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: I lurrrve tuxedo cats


----------

